# Water Heater Leaking



## jayre (Feb 22, 2017)

Our Bradford White electric 75G water tank (almost 9yrs) started leaking from the bottom and there was a lot of rusty sediments. Since there's very little clearance from the floor, I could not see where the leak was coming from but there were at least 2 spots where the water was dripping out of. I called a plumber that I know but he wasn't available for a few days so I first turned off the unit and drained the tank. Then I put a pan under directing it to a nearby drain and filled it up again and started running it again. It's been 4 days now and it hasn't leaked. What is going on here and should I still call the plumber and get it checked out?


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 22, 2017)

9 year old rusty tank it will start leaking again. These tanks have intelligence and it is just waiting for you to be gone for a day or two. 

Changing the tank with a new one isn&#8217;t a bad DIY project if you have a strong helper.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 22, 2017)

> These tanks have intelligence and it is just waiting for you to be gone for a day or two.



Funny. :agree:  Yeah, it will pick the worst time to go bad.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2017)

Test the PRV and see where the water goes.


----------



## Gary (Feb 22, 2017)

9 Yrs. with our water that is considered unheard of. 
A water heater leak is similar to a dashboard warning light. Usually too late to fix, just replace.


----------



## markfothebeast (Feb 27, 2017)

I just replaced a Bradford water heater that matches that description. There were a number of complaints about the model I replaced rusting through.  9 years old means that it is time for a replacement, though.

The particular unit I had replaced was on a closed city water system without an expansion tank. This put a lot of stress on the water heater - which was only 4 years old. It began dripping from the pressure relief valve and rusted the outside through.

If you do not have a water filtration system before the water heater, consider adding one to filter out sediment. These cost around $30. This may not filter out minerals but a water softener will.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2017)

They say checking/replacing the Anode Rod will add life to a water heater. 
Due to height constraints in the basement, I just can't bring myself to drill a hole in the kitchen floor to pull it out, so I can't say from experience. :hide:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2017)

Gary said:


> They say checking/replacing the Anode Rod will add life to a water heater.
> Due to height constraints in the basement, I just can't bring myself to drill a hole in the kitchen floor to pull it out, so I can't say from experience. :hide:



When you change your tank, check the rod to get an idea of when you should have changed it. see flexible rods.
https://www.plumbingsupply.com/anoderods.html


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> When you change your tank, check the rod to get an idea of when you should have changed it. see flexible rods.
> https://www.plumbingsupply.com/anoderods.html



Thanks Neal. I had no idea there was such an animal. I'll have to keep that in mind. I just put a new water heater in last fall, but it's one of those inevitable maintenance things.  Not if, but when.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2017)

Gary said:


> Thanks Neal. I had no idea there was such an animal. I'll have to keep that in mind. I just put a new water heater in last fall, but it's one of those inevitable maintenance things.  Not if, but when.



I have never heard of anyone here changing a rod. The few that I have looked at after the tank rusted out were still mostly still there. Likely more to do with which material works better for the water in the area.


----------



## markfothebeast (Feb 28, 2017)

I recall reading about some heaters having rods that were reacting with hard water and causing a sulfur smell when they corrode. I have never changed a rod so..


----------

